# My new diner



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got this piece and the detailing is great. It is pretty much O-gauge. I was searching google for a diner kit and found this. It is not a kit - it's a phone!

Gary

http://gpgold.smugmug.com/Photography/uploads/16757092_h8Vggn

PS - there are also a couple of shots of my New Haven Scrap Yard.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gpgold said:


> It is not a kit - it's a phone!


Nice looking diner, but ... HUH ??? ... a phone ???

What gives?

TJ


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Take a look! It also plays "Rock Around the Clock." the roof is the handset. I'm not using it so I didn't plug in the cord. The sign lights up and the interior is illuminated. I got mine on eBay. $69.00 - nicely chromed.


http://www.amazon.com/Collectible-Antique-Telephone-House-Gifts/dp/B0030HJX44/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1303755974&sr=8-2


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's very cool. I looked at the photos, but didn't visualize the handset part! Fits right in to the old O theme.

Have 'em whip me up a turkey on rye, with a cup o' chicken soup!

TJ


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Rice pudding for dessert? Or a slice of cherry pie?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a very cool looking diner er phone, er diner er whatever


----------

